# How quick is it to learn the ropes on Flex?



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Simple as subject line states..

How quick is it to 'get in the groove' w/ Amazon Flex.

Newly accepted but never done a block yet.
Does the system put all deliveries in 'logical' order or does one have to figure out which ones need to be #1-15 or whatever/however many packages it is? (I can imagine if not organized, one could go 5 miles one way, 5 miles the other way)

If it doesn't do that, what's the best way to organize all addresses to get them in order?

Also.. how often does one have to return to the warehouse to return stuff?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

One day for delivery, ongoing agida with picking up blocks.
System put in best order to make delivery targets, but may route you so that you are closer to the warehouse on your last drop which may be an issue on your last block of the day. (seems to be the default) You can pick and choose in what order you'd like to run, You can also refresh the order at any time.
One is 'supposed' to return to the warehouse after any shift that contained a cooler bag or an undeliverable.. Doesn't happen a lot, *(cooler bags) *usually get dropped off next shift you have. So far no repercussions.
Edit for clarification.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay, that makes sense.
I really was kind of concerned that you'd have to organize it all on the fly or in the car before heading out...
At least if there's some semblance of order, it should be 'easy' and 'optimized'.

I was going to pick up 2 hr block today but was worried about the heat, I will try this next week.
Also, if one takes a 8hr block, will everything 'fit' in the car or is another trip back to warehouse required?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Okay, that makes sense.
> I really was kind of concerned that you'd have to organize it all on the fly or in the car before heading out...
> At least if there's some semblance of order, it should be 'easy' and 'optimized'.
> 
> ...


The blocks are 2 hrs. The routes will take you in loop of some sort to minimize travel time and allow you to return to the warehouse for your next block, provided you have one. If you have an 8 hr block, you actually have four 2 hr blocks, and would need to return to the warehouse at least three times.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Okay, that makes sense.
> I really was kind of concerned that you'd have to organize it all on the fly or in the car before heading out...
> At least if there's some semblance of order, it should be 'easy' and 'optimized'.
> 
> ...


Depends on your location, where I live the longest shift is 4 hours. Typically anywhere from 30 to 40 boxes. I don't imagine you could fit 8 hours worth of stuff in your car unless you have a full-size suv/van. I don't use my trunk but fill my 4 door sedan back seat/passenger seat to the brim. If I had to double I don't think it would all fit.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> I really was kind of concerned that you'd have to organize it all on the fly or in the car before heading out...


The smarter drivers do some organization. When you start it sucks having to sort through 30 of your 35 packages to find your first one which is on the bottom of your backseat. Smarter drivers do some sorting either alphabetically or get their first 4-5 deliveries together before they head out. I have gotten good at going through the names and so when I get to my next location I remember what part of my car I put their package.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> The smarter drivers do some organization. When you start it sucks having to sort through 30 of your 35 packages to find your first one which is on the bottom of your backseat. Smarter drivers do some sorting either alphabetically or get their first 4-5 deliveries together before they head out. I have gotten good at going through the names and so when I get to my next location I remember what part of my car I put their package.


What you need to do is sort by delivery area. In the right upper-ish of each label is a 4 digit number (0500, 0510, 0520, 0530, etc)... load the highest numbers first, next lowest, etc, and the packages will be in the right order when you deliver.

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> What you need to do is sort by delivery area. In the right upper-ish of each label is a 4 digit number (0500, 0510, 0520, 0530, etc)... load the highest numbers first, next lowest, etc, and the packages will be in the right order when you deliver.
> 
> g


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I used to sort. Now I don't do anything but group the packages in my vehicle. The app creates the itinerary on it's own regardless of how you scan. The best piece of advice is once you get loaded find your first 1-4 drops. Once you do that and you get in the groove on your first drops you'll figure out where packages are in your vehicle.

I found sorting took too much time in warehouse and was last loaded. Now i'm one of the first loaded and have my first 4 drops located and ready.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Since the cart is pretty much pre-sorted (except large boxes), I find it only takes me a few minutes to do the pre-sort, and it saves a bunch of time when delivering knowing the current route will always be on top of the pile.

I also usually finish the whole load before the cars next to me (who were there before I got there) finish.

Do what works best for you 

g


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

If you randomly get a delivery that is a couple miles from the rest, check the address with a different navigation app. There's a chance that the GPS routing is wrong. This happens a lot around new construction in my city. Yesterday I didn't check, and went two miles out of my way to a dead end. Checked the address, then had to drive all the way back to the previous location. Due to traffic, this cost me about 15 minutes. Also, the ramen place I wanted to check out after work was closed by the time I finished. Very sad. 

If the actual location is far from where the app thinks it is, you don't always have to call support to deliver the package. Press "start travel", then the question mark in the right hand corner. "I have arrived but my GPS isn't working" should be an option. You will should be able to scan the package after that. However, if your are within a few blocks of where the GPS thinks the house should be, the app may make you call support regardless. 

Now, calling support over this issue will help future drivers, because support is able to correct the GPS location if you call. These calls can sometimes become long and tedious, and sometimes I'll use the trick I mentioned above if I have a ton of deliveries as well as lots of routing issues.

If the warehouse assigns you too many packages to safely fit in your car, tell them. At my location, they're always great about this, though I have read complaints from other cities (I'm in Portland). I'll occasionally leave a very large box behind. 

If you arrive at an apartment complex, I recommend checking your itinerary to see if you have other deliveries there. This can save you from possibly running to the same building more than once. Occasionally, "multiple orders" will go to several apartments in the same building, other times they will be separate. 

Speaking of apartments, they are the bane of my existence. They are often difficult to navigate, especially large complexes with 20 buildings. If you get frustrated, you may want to drop in at the leasing office and ask if they accept packages. I've only had one say no. The jerks. 

I once left a package at a leasing office because it was at least 60 lbs, and the apartment was on the fourth floor with no elevator access. Nope. 

Hope some of this helps someone. Good luck.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

True if a person spells their apartment b201(no space) and another list it at b 202 (spaced out) They might not be listed in the same block even though they should be.

Also agree that waze has gotten me to places down the street that the delivery app thought was on the other side of town.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> One day for delivery, ongoing agida with picking up blocks.
> System put in best order to make delivery targets, but may route you so that you are closer to the warehouse on your last drop which may be an issue on your last block of the day. (seems to be the default) You can pick and choose in what order you'd like to run, You can also refresh the order at any time.
> One is 'supposed' to return to the warehouse after any shift that contained a cooler bag or an undeliverable.. Doesn't happen a lot, usually get dropped off next shift you have. So far no repercussions.


Be careful! Your repercussions will come as being deactivated with no warning! Always take back packages that are undeliverable. I believe you have 4 of these occurrences and you're history! Just a heads-up!


----------



## ErmaDriver (Oct 1, 2016)

> UberPasco said:
> 
> 
> > One day for delivery, ongoing agida with picking up blocks.
> ...


Qtpa2d: UberPasco was talking about the insulated bags for Prime Now not for regular Amazon-Com* Prime packages being returned the next shift. Always return regular packages that are undeliverable to the warehouse that same day.

*forum won't let me type it as it's supposed to be typed as it thinks it's a "sneaky URL"


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

ErmaDriver said:


> Qtpa2d: UberPasco was talking about the insulated bags for Prime Now not for regular Amazon-Com* Prime packages being returned the next shift. Always return regular packages that are undeliverable to the warehouse that same day.
> 
> *forum won't let me type it as it's supposed to be typed as it thinks it's a "sneaky URL"


Thanks, ErmaDriver! I am always forgetting that there are two distinct entities and I answer with Prime. It was so clear in my head....


----------

